# CLOSED: Velvet Pen Sleeves &  IAP FUNDRAISER



## GaryMGg (Sep 13, 2007)

Update 12/1: No one has contacted me to ask where's my pouches so I'll assume the last few got theirs and close this. Thanks y'all for helping add some money to the forum's treasury. [^]
I will try to keep these in stock and, in the future, while I have some, will offer them in the individual classifieds.
--------

Update 11/16: *Woo-Hoo! Everyone's order is enroute!!! []* 

Update 11/14: All orders are accounted for and complete.
I can't believe it's been four weeks since the first 5 orders shipped but
*Every remaining order ships tomorrow when I get off work -- at the latest.* 

Update 11/13: The UPS tracking shows the last missing items are out for delivery. That means they should be at my home tonight.

Update 10/17: Donation of $125.00 to the IAP. You guys are awesome!

Update 10/15: 
*Happy Birthday to my darling daughter Jennifer!*

For y'all, *our order started arriving.*
There were 24 participants and you've each donated $5.00 to the IAP. 
That's *$125.00 to the IAP*, perhaps more once the outbound freight is known and y'all make your individual decisions regarding what I do with overage.
The bottle stopper pouches are HUGE! I can fit my fist in the bag way past my wrist [:0]
I'm taking inventory tonight and will try to organize outbound orders too. Note that the single pen drawstring pouches have NOT arrived yet. As I ship orders, I'll update the list of buyers below. I'll track mailing costs and then touch base with y'all individually.
_Gotta go, I got work to do now counting and filling your orders._ [8D]

PS: You folks who ordered colors, especially red, I think you'll be very happy. I should've ordered some for myself.

-----

Update 10/8: I've received the order acknowledgement indicating potential shipping from manufacturers later this week. I'll keep y'all abreast as it progresses.

Update 10/5: *The order is placed.* Something was preventing Louis from getting PMs, even from himself, so I added his order back in. I should receive an order confirmation via email late today or Monday and we should anticipate that I receive the merchandise in about two weeks. I will update y'all as there's news and once a week if there isn't. Total items are updated below. The merchandise total came to $693.25 based on my calculations.

Update 10/4: I've heard from everyone and now have totals and will place the order tomorrow morning. For the record, this is what y'all have asked for:

```
Quantities
Single Black	.10    1075
Single Blue	.10	460
Single Green	.10	300
Single Red	.10	510		
Double	        .20	 95
Drawstring	.45	775
Bottle stopper	.35	260
```
-----
Update 10/3: I'm hoping to get the remaining payments by tomorrow. I will place the order no later than Friday close of business.

Update 10/1: <s>Time got away from me but I'm now calculating each order and will be sending PMs soon to each participant.</s>

Requests for Paypal Messages sent to all individuals. The amount requested includes the $5.00 contribution to the IAP, $1.25 for inbound shipping, estimated outbound shipping, and associated paypal fees.
Those with a Google or Gmail account, can view the Group Buy spreadsheet with my understanding of your order and all associated costs here:
http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=podgx3g1UKEgGZCmKevGVXw
Those who can't access the google document can download a copy here:
http://user.gru.net/garyg-1/PenPouchGB.xls
In the link above, you'll want to save the file to disk, then open the saved local copy:

NB: Orders shipped in Oct. are presumed delivered as I've not heard otherwise. 
--------
Davdee70 -- Paid. Shipped 11/15
Josephs10s -- Paid. Shipped 11/15; Received.
Alphageek -- Paid; packed & labeled. Shipped 10/16; Received.
Ahoiberg -- Paid. Shipped 11/15
Brewmeister35 -- Paid. Shipped 11/15; Received.
Gkettell -- Paid. Shipped 11/15; Received.
Exoticwo -- Paid; packed & labeled. Shipped 10/16; Received.
Rstought -- Paid. Shipped 11/15; Received.
Bananajeep -- Paid; packed & labeled. Shipped 11/16.
Savannadan -- Paid. Shipped 11/15 Received.
Ctwxlvr -- Paid. Shipped 11/15; Received.
Blind Squirrel -- Paid. Shipped 11/15; Received.
Eskimo -- Paid. Shipped 11/15 Received.
Airrat -- Paid. Shipped 11/15; Received.
Great12b4ever -- Paid. Shipped 11/15; Received.
Rhanhfl -- Paid; packed & labeled. Shipped 10/16; Received.
Awoodfan -- Paid; packed & labeled. Shipped 10/16; Received.
Woodlvr -- Paid. Shipped 11/15 including Christmas auction extra blanks; Received.
Sawdustier -- Paid; packed & labeled. Shipped 10/16; Received.
Dougmjones -- Paid. Shipped 11/15; Received.
Jkoehler -- Paid; PM Sent; Shipped 11/16.
Wayneis -- Paid. Shipped 11/15
Malainse -- Paid. Shipped 11/15; Received.
Louisbr -- Paid. Shipped 11/15
---------------

Update 9/18
Price and picture of the "bottle stopper drawstring pouch" has been added.
This pouch is described as large enough to hold a coffee cup or mug.
I'm going to create a spreadsheet with all the posted orders and probably
begin sending out PayPal requests next week. I will be *guesstimating* delivery
costs on the high side to insure I don't incur expenses other than my labor for
this effort.
As requested, I will check costs to accomodate mailing to those outside the United States. I believe using International First Class Mail will be affordable (most likely around $12.00).

For future reference: Approx. 5:00 PM and having just checked my email, I followed the link in Ernie's new sales offering http://www.BearToothWoods.com and while there I noticed pen sleeves on this page:
http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=35_44
These are NOT that different from the ones I found. Ernie's come from China, these are from Canada. *Had I known Ernie had them, I wouldn't be offering these.* 


Update 9/14
After several offline requests for all colors, I'll yield to y'all.
The single and double sleeves are velvet with a plastic inside.
The drawstring pouch is velvet without plastic.
-----
Update 9/13 7:30 PM
I'm going to open this up and leave it open two weeks.
I'll update the group with associated costs WRT mailing envelopes.
I'm expecting most orders will end up being less than a flat-rate.
If I'm wrong and it's more economical to use USPS supplied material,
the savings will be passed along.
I still need to figure out how to equitably deal with cost of shipping to me, but I don't expect much burden there.
I'll close this Sunday evening, Sept. 30th.

Please POST orders here; I'll send PMs with requests for payment.
Plus cut and paste the following:


```
Quantity   Item
          Single Blue pouch
          Single Black pouch
          Single Green pouch
          Single Red pouch
          Double pouch
          drawstring pouch
          drawstring bottlestopper pouch
```

----
I received samples of velvet pen sleeves that I'm satisfied with as free sleeves.
They are available for a single pen and two pens. Respective photos (from vendors website):










And, I'm ordering a real nice drawstring pen bag in black velvet:





By request, there's also this drawstring bottle stopper pouch in black velvet:





The singles are available in blue, green, red, or black; the doubles in black only.
The drawstring pen bag in black velvet is without imprint.
The drawstring bottle stopper in black velvet is without imprint.
There is *no quantity discount* for these but before I order some for myself, I figured
I'd see if anyone else is interested. The drawstring pouch is a real nice plush velvet
suitable for high end pens.

Here's the deal:
*I am offering these at my cost* PLUS cost of mailing PLUS cost of bubble envelop PLUS related PayPal fee PLUS each person who orders will be required to contribute $5.00 to the IAP.

```
Base prices:
Single pouches   $.10 each
Double pouches   $.20 each
drawstring pouch $.45 each 
wide draws pouch $.35 each
```


----------



## great12b4ever (Sep 13, 2007)

That's fine with me.  Do I give you my list now or later?

Rob


----------



## louisbry (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks good to me.


----------



## davdee70 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Gary, you can count me in for 100 single pouches in black and 50 of the drawstring pouches too.

Thanks,
David Karnes


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 13, 2007)

Dean,


> _Originally posted by alphageek_
> I think I'd like 50 of each color single pouch...



If that's a firm commitment, I'll open it to all four colors.
I'll check back in the morning for your response. I was trying to keep my life simple, but I see y'all won't have any of that, will ya?!?


----------



## joseph10s (Sep 14, 2007)

I would be interested in:

50   Single Blue pouch
50   Single Black pouch
50   drawstring pouch

Thanks


----------



## alphageek (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> 
> Dean,
> 
> ...



50 Single Black Pouch
50 Single Blue Pouch
50 Single Green Pouch
50 Single Red Pouch

Thanks!


----------



## ahoiberg (Sep 14, 2007)

gary,

i'll go in for:

50 single black
25 drawstring black

thanks!


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds good to me

I'll take:

30 single blue
30 single red
20 black
10 double
30 drawstring


----------



## gketell (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll take 50 of the drawstring pouches, Please.

GK


----------



## exoticwo (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello Gary, I am interested in knowing if you think the drawstring pouch will hold a Bottle stopper that has a 1 to 1 1/4in. Diameter.


----------



## rstought (Sep 14, 2007)

Gary...

I'll take 100 of the drawstring pouches...

Thanks!


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 14, 2007)

Albert,


> _Originally posted by exoticwo_
> ... the drawstring pouch will hold a Bottle stopper that has a 1 to 1 1/4in. Diameter.


Too close for my comfort: 1" maybe; 1-1/4" maybe not. Without having a stopper to test,
I'd be leary of selling them for this purpose. I don't have any of my own to try.
You could measure the largest diameter required and I could test something OR from the same vendor, I found an item that will work.
It's a black velvet drawstring bag that looks like the other only square.
My rep. said it'll hold a small coffee cup!
Minimum order is 100, price is $.35 each.
So, I can add it to the list of items, and if we hit 100+, y'all will be good to go.
Let me know what y'all think?


----------



## exoticwo (Sep 14, 2007)

OK Gary I'll bite! Let me get 100 of the Small coffee mug bags and 100 Single Black Pen Sleeves please.
 Thanks,


----------



## bananajeep (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd be in for the following:

50 of the drawstring pouches
25 of the black singles
25 of the Green singles
25 of the blue singles
25 of the red singles
50 of the larger drawstring pouches (for bottlestoppers)

Let me know what the additional costs are

Mike


----------



## savannadan (Sep 14, 2007)

Gary,
I'll take 50 of each color in the singles and 50 of the double.
Dan


----------



## ctwxlvr (Sep 17, 2007)

50 drawstring pouches please. send me the amount in paypal invoice pm sent with info.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 17, 2007)

Please put me down for 50 drawstring pouches.


----------



## louisbry (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Gary, you can count me in for 100 single pouches in black and 50 of the drawstring pouches too.

Thanks,
Louis Bryant


----------



## eskimo (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Gary,

Please count me in for 100 of the black single pouches and 50 of the drawstring.

Thanks,  Bob


----------



## airrat (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Gary i would like,

Quantity Item
Single Blue pouch 30
Single Black pouch 30
Single Red pouch 30
drawstring pouch 20
black velvet drawstring bag 20 (the small coffee cup one)

I am out of town and will be home on Thursday to send paypal.  Just so you know.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi y'all,
I'm not ignoring anyone. I'm just not sending PayPal requests 'til we get closer to the end and I
get a better feel for the shipping method that'll make most sense for y'all.


----------



## great12b4ever (Sep 17, 2007)

Put me down for the following and PM me with the total.  I will add the $5.00 for IAP to my paypal to you 

Single Blue pouch   50
Single Black pouch  100
Single Green pouch  50
Single Red pouch    50
Double pouch        0
drawstring pouch    50

Thanks Rob


----------



## rhahnfl (Sep 17, 2007)

Gary, I'd like to order the following:

Quantity Item
Single Blue pouch     50 ea
Single Black pouch   100 ea  
Single Green pouch    50 ea
Single Red pouch      50 ea

Thank you in advance for doing this.


----------



## Awoodfan (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Gary,

Per our email and your request, I'll take 100 of the single pouches preferably in red. Black if red is not available.

Ron
www.woodfan.com


*Image Insert:*


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 18, 2007)

I would like the following:
 20ea drawstring pouch         $.45ea   
 50ea Single Blue Pouch        $.10ea
 50ea Single Black Pouch       $.10ea
 25ea Single Red Pouch         $.10ea
 20ea Larger drawstring pouch  $.35ea
 20ea Double pouch             $.20ea

Please pm me with the total and Paypal information.
Thank you for your time putting this together.

Mike


----------



## Daddy1 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's the deal:
I will do these at my cost PLUS cost of mailing PLUS cost of bubble envelop PLUS related PayPal fee PLUS each person who orders will be required to contribute $5.00 to the IAP.

I don't mean to sound cheap but since I am just getting started I have to watch every penny.  Can you give a "ball park" on what all the "pluses" would come to?


----------



## jkoehler (Sep 18, 2007)

Gary,
you letting foreigners in? ( Canadians )


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Daddy1_
> ...I don't mean to sound cheap but since I am just getting started I have to watch every penny.  Can you give a "ball park" on what all the "pluses" would come to?


Honestly, I'm not sure. I've been trying to make a good guess on it.
I hope most of the orders will fit in a flat-rate box inside a flat-rate envelope.
After seeing the size of the orders and pricing bubble packs, it looks like flat-rate is going to be more economical but I'm still checking. 
Small flat-rate makes the postage $4.60 within the US.
The PayPal fees get added on last on top of everything else and it's $.31 PLUS 3%.

So, let's say you order:
100 at $.10
 50 at $.45
That's $32.50 + 5 for IAP + 2.5 (portion of inbound mailing) + 4.60 (outbound mail) + .31 (PayPal base fee) + 1.35 (paypal 3%) == $46.26 delivered.

I hope that helps you decide.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jkoehler_
> you letting foreigners in? ( Canadians )


With a valid green card or passport. [}]
I think using International First Class Mail, this can be done.
Funny thing -- the velvet sleeves and drawstring pen pouch is from a
Canadian manufacturer (Busrel) but they only sell through distributors.
I found Howard Promotions (now Madden Brand High) selling these with the prices I've listed and that's how this came about.


----------



## Sawdustier (Sep 18, 2007)

Please put me down for:
50 black single 
50 red single

Thanks bunches


----------



## DougMJones (Sep 19, 2007)

Quantity   Item
          Single Blue pouch       25
          Single Black pouch      25
          Single Green pouch      25
          Single Red pouch        25
          Double pouch            15
          drawstring pouch        20
          drawstring bottlestopper pouch    20

Gary,
I tried repeatedly to edit my original post to add the bottle stopper bag and it kept leaving part of the post off. I sent you an email about the bottle stopper bag, deleted the original post as it didn't include all items and I couldn't make the edit work. Not sure if the quantities listed are the same as the original because it was lost when I started trying to edit.

Thanks for doing this, I will be looking for your paypal request.

Doug


----------



## alphageek (Sep 30, 2007)

Gary,

Any recent updates?  Are you ready to order - are you ready for payment?   I just know the 2 weeks is up... With all the CSA orders, just wanted to be sure this didn't get lost


----------



## jkoehler (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi, 
can i get 

drawstring pouch   30
drawstring bottlestopper pouch 40


----------



## great12b4ever (Sep 30, 2007)

Gary, what's the status of this group bye?  I haven't received a PM on the amount to send you, and I believe it is over 2 weeks now?  If this has fallen thru, let me know and I will get some from Ernie.  I have a show coming up soon and would like to have some of these if possible.

Rob


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 30, 2007)

I will start sending PMs for PayPal tomorrow night when I get home from work.
Y'all are right, it got away from me -- between all that's going on I must've lost a week. 
Heck, I thought I had all week to send payment requests.
It has not fallen apart -- I've just been overcommited.


----------



## tnhickoryknot (Sep 30, 2007)

Gary
I'll take 25 of each color in the single patches. Thanks for doing this.

Allen
allenclifton@comcast.net


----------



## wayneis (Sep 30, 2007)

Gary I'll take 30 of the velvet drawstring pen pouches.

Wayne


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi folks,
I've just finished putting all the info into a spreadsheet and am calculating totals.
Paypal requests will begin going out in minutes.
Earlier I wrote that each person's portion of the inbound freight will be $2.50.
I've modified that amount down to $1.25 each based on a reasonable wild guess. 
I believe I can get most orders into the flat-rate envelope excluding those with 50 or more velvet pouches. Those will be charged for the flat-rate box. If there are gross overcharges, I'll send individual refunds or you may donate the overpayment to the IAP.
When the buy is complete, I'll send Jeff a single donation that includes each individual's $5.00 contribution plus any donated overages. I commit to work to get each of you the most reasonable delivery rates I can.

I'll post payment updates and keep y'all abreast of the order in my OP at the start of this thread. For y'alls information, the order I placed prior to running this group buy for drawstring pouches too nearly 2 weeks to arrive. The vendor says to allow 5-10 days, so I expect that's not too bad. Y'all have been patient, I hope you can be just a little more so. 

I've uploaded a spreadsheet with all orders and the calculations; I'm sending paypal requests with the total only. I've asked Mike to test viewing the spreadsheet. If that works, y'all can view the spreadsheet and check the figures I came up with. IF it doesn't work, I'll upload the spreadsheet to my website and give y'all a link to download it. Either way, each of you will have full access to how I recorded each order and calculated payments.


----------



## louisbry (Oct 4, 2007)

Gary,
Please cancel my order.  I have not received a PM with payment information and have not reviewed this post in some time so was not in the loop so to speak.  I noticed today that you are ready to wrap this buy up and I have not paid.   No problem for me since I can order from BearToothWoods.   I appreciate you doing this group buy and hope that my unattentiveness has not inconvenienced you in any way.
Thanks,
Louis


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 4, 2007)

Louis,


> _Originally posted by louisbry_
> Please cancel my order.  I have not received a PM with payment information and have not reviewed this post in some time so was not in the loop so to speak.


That's odd, I sent two PMs. One just last night. I'm sending one more now -- mostly to test things.


----------



## louisbry (Oct 5, 2007)

Gary,
I still didn't receive the pm.  Don't know what is happening. I also sent myself a pm from this site and didn't receive it.  However, in the past I have received PMs from this site.
Louis


----------



## Darley (Oct 5, 2007)

Look like I miss again on a group buyer, tel me Gary did this group buyer is still open? can you send to over sea? just let me know. Thanks


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 5, 2007)

Serge,
I'm sorry; I tallied it last night and placed the order this morning.
If there are extras I'll contact you.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 5, 2007)

Serge,
    PM sent.

Mike


----------



## Darley (Oct 5, 2007)

Mike PM send thanks.

Gary you may one day do onther order, therefore I will order some, thanks


----------



## alphageek (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jennifer......

And let me be the first to say - If my order has 'overage' from shipping, give it to IAP.


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 17, 2007)

Got mine today Gary. Thanks, they look great!!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rhahnfl_
> 
> Got mine today Gary. Thanks, they look great!!!



Thanks Chris. Glad you like them.
For everyone else who hasn't shipped yet, an update and a plea for patience:

The drawstring velvet pen pouches have NOT arrived yet and there was a shortage of double pen sleeves. Most importantly, I'll be spending the next four days as a key volunteer as the Gainesville Cycling Club's Gainesville Cycling Festival Aid Director. Anyone curious can look at this website for info: http://gccfla.org but the short story is I won't have time for anything else until this is over Monday night when we finish cleanup.

Thus, the vast majority of orders will not ship until those pouches arrive -- hopefully, Tuesday or Wednesday of next week.
I'm certain you'll be satisfied when you get them.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 17, 2007)

Is that part of homecoming and Gator Growl?


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 17, 2007)

Chris,

This is a separate event.

The GCC has been hosting the Horse Farm Hundred for 27 years. More years ago than I want to remember -- back when a `short ride' for me was an Atlantic Beach loop that went across the Shands Bridge, thru Orange Park, downtown thru Park St -&gt; Beach Blvd. and home to the beach [:0] -- I first rode the HFH. Years later, moving near Gainesville I got involved with the club. Several years ago, I started volunteering.

Fifteen years ago, the club added the Santa Fe Century and made this a weekend event.
The Santa Fe Century has been a great fundraiser. That ride raises roughly $10,000 for the Boys & Girls Club; the Sunday ride is used by 3 UF Medical Colleges including the College of Veterinary Medicine to raise money for scholarships. Last year, Vet Med raised around $35,000.

Over the weekend, we'll feed, water, shelter, and support over 1,000 riders. 
My job is to make it happen smoothly.
If you can't tell, I'm proud to be a part of this organization.
We put a lot back into the community. [8D]


----------



## jeff (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jennifer!

Thanks to Gary for putting this on, and for the great support of all the buyers.

This is exactly the kind of thing that will keep us here for decades! 

I'm looking forward to growing old with all you people! Some may argue that I'm already old (how many of you know how antique I am?) but I and the IAP have a LOT of years left.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL Gary, I hope they arrive soon I am down to two boxes and three pouches will be talking to Monty too, Still have 5 shows this season.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 22, 2007)

Tracy,
The velvet drawstring sleeves haven't arrived; if they're not here tomorrow I'll call and have them traced.
I'll update everyone as I learn or ship more orders.


----------



## DougMJones (Oct 23, 2007)

Gary,
I work with several die hard cyclists and that hobby seems to suck almost as much money as turning wood. Hope the ride was successful and you raised a lot of money.

I look forward to getting my order but I'm glad you have your priorities in order. 

Thank you for putting this together

Doug


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 26, 2007)

I've contacted Madden Brand High to see where the drawstring pen pouches are and haven't heard back yet and they hadn't arrived yet when I got home from work tonight.
I will be calling Madden first thing Monday AM and will update y'all ASAP.


----------



## Malainse (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> 
> I've contacted Madden Brand High to see where the drawstring pen pouches are and haven't heard back yet and they hadn't arrived yet when I got home from work tonight.
> I will be calling Madden first thing Monday AM and will update y'all ASAP.



Gary, what is the status on the pouches ?  By the time Madden ships them,  Jeff will have spent the donation...[)]


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 30, 2007)

Mitch,
As of yesterday, they weren't sure of the status on the pouches.
I just hung up with Madden; they're supposed to contact me later today with an update.
As soon as I learn more, I'll post it here.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Oct 30, 2007)

update?


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 30, 2007)

I didn't hear from them before COB today -- got them on my list of calls in the AM.
Will post then with more info.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 31, 2007)

Update as of Oct. 31, 3:30 PM:
I have finally tracked this down and extracted an answer from the vendor.
Bad news, good news.
The bad news is the original vendor either didn't place the order or didn't get confirmation -- everyone except _me_ is denying responsibility. I found a replacement
vendor who will ship the same exact pouch y'all have been waiting for on Nov. 6th.
The original vendor also charged a lot more than anticipated on the freight, and I was
going to be losing money on y'all which is why I can't do partial shipments.
The double-sleeves which were short have been shipped and those should arrive any day.
So, I should get these approx. Nov. 10th and will have the orders prepared to go.
I apologize for all the delays; it has been beyond my physical control.


----------



## savannadan (Oct 31, 2007)

Gary:
Hang in there and thank you for keeping on it.
Dan


----------



## savannadan (Nov 8, 2007)

Gary:
It's quite some time since we have heard anything about the sleeves. Do you have any update for us?
Dan


----------



## airrat (Nov 9, 2007)

Dan I believe he is expecting them on Nov 10th.




> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> 
> Update as of Oct. 31, 3:30 PM:
> I found a replacement
> ...


----------



## savannadan (Nov 9, 2007)

Tom:
Thanks for the update.  I've been out of pocket and forgot to run through the posts. I thought about it after I clocked off the computer last night.
Dan


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 9, 2007)

<s>I've sent an email this morning to ask for a status update; as soon as I have their answer, I will update everyone.</s>

The shipment was scanned as it left California and is enroute to Jacksonville, FL wherein it'll be dispatched to me.
It is scheduled to be delivered 11/13. 
I know how long this has been, and how most of us get impatient, especially me []
Hold on a little longer -- it's almost here.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 13, 2007)

Update 11/13: The UPS tracking shows the last missing items are out for delivery. That means they should be at my home tonight.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Nov 13, 2007)

cool thanks for the update Gary


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 14, 2007)

Last night, our club had it's monthly meeting. Got home around 11:00 or so and the box was here. Tonight, I'm counting, counting, counting. Tomorrow I'll be shipping, shipping, shipping.
Y'all will see updated info after I've worked til I can't work no more. 
Thanks for being patient.


----------



## airrat (Nov 14, 2007)

Someone post a cup of coffee smilie for Gary.  Im at work and cannot.


----------



## great12b4ever (Nov 14, 2007)

Rob


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 14, 2007)

Everyone breathe out. Aaaaah. 

Great news: all the orders are counted and <s>partially</s> packed. <s>Partially meaning I ran out of tape</s> *LOML had a spare tape roll hidden but it's mine now*. There are no back-orders and no one is shorted.  [8D]
Sorry to say no one got extras either. If I'm lucky, I'll break even on this fiasco.

I'm taking a break, having a celebratory Newcastle and a Bulleit neat, and then I'll start writing the mailing labels.
*The truck is packed with boxes, most of the labels are written and things are ready to go.*
ALL remaining orders will be shipped after I get off work tomorrow.
I'm going to leave this open and ask that everyone post when they receive their merchandise. Please email me if you have any problem with your order.

For what it's worth, and I don't know why they do this, the manufacturer does a much better job packaging their colored sleeves than the black ones. The colored ones and the double-sleeve come in sheets of 5 and counting those was pretty easy. The single black ones are in 100-bags, possibly counted by machine by weight. It took the most time counting orders for less than 100 single black sleeves.

That's it for now.
Cheers!


----------



## eskimo (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks, Gary.  I know it's been a long road, I appreciate your efforts.

Bob


----------



## DougMJones (Nov 15, 2007)

Gary,
I appreciate all your efforts. Looking foward to getting the sleeves for holiday sales.

Thanks again,
Doug


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 15, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen,  

With two exceptions, everyone's order is shipped complete.
Michael J (Bananajeep): I'm a dumba$$ -- your box was hidden behind some things and when I loaded up last night, I overlooked it. It's ready to go and will mail in the AM.
Jeff K (JKoehler) has been sent a PM.
The rest of you should see these soon as they all went Priority USPS.
That's it for now.


----------



## exoticwo (Nov 16, 2007)

Gary, Thanks for putting this together. I have received my items and the customers like the big pouches! They work well with several items I make and at Shows I am using them to carry items purchased instead of paper or plastic bags.

 Thanks again,


----------



## rstought (Nov 17, 2007)

Gary...

Got my order today - many thanks for putting this together, and for your perseverance...


----------



## great12b4ever (Nov 17, 2007)

Gary got my order today, thanks for going to all of the trouble for us

Rob


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Nov 17, 2007)

Got my order today and they're not quite what I was expecting.  They are very nice and now I'm wishing I ordered more


----------



## gketell (Nov 17, 2007)

I just received my pouches today.  Thanks!!!

GK


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 18, 2007)

OK Greg, how did you get your package in Cal. before me, I am in Utah and cannot figure this out?  Who did you pay and how much? J/K it does surprise me though but this means that mine should be here on Monday. []

Mike


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 18, 2007)

My pouches arrived yesterday!  Thanks!!


----------



## airrat (Nov 18, 2007)

Got mine Gary, wow those pouches are big.


----------



## eskimo (Nov 18, 2007)

Mike,

Don't feel bad, I'm in Atlanta & haven't received my shipment yet.  Hopefully on Monday.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> ... wow those pouches are big.


Yep, the pouches for bottle stoppers are huge.
Apparently, her idea of a small coffee cup is 10 oz. []


----------



## ctwxlvr (Nov 19, 2007)

Got mine Saturday? was in the box Sunday


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ctwxlvr_
> 
> Got mine Saturday? was in the box Sunday


I'll take that to mean you got them [)]


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 19, 2007)

Bob, 
  You cannot get any closer to Gary except to be his neighbor.. I am looking for the mailman as I type. []

Mike


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 19, 2007)

Like I said I was watching and the mailman came right to my door about 5 hours earlier that he usually does because he did not want to carry my boxes from his truck 1 1/2 blocks away. So I received mine and they look great and the large pouches are gigantic. Thanks Gary.

Mike


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> 
> Bob,
> You cannot get any closer to Gary except to be his neighbor.. []
> Mike


Mike, I think Rhanhfl is closer by hours but Norm (Bluewing92) is the closest member I know of. My nearest neighbor is still a good 1/4 mile away.  I like my space 

And, glad you got your stuff -- you've been graciously patient enough, that's for sure.


----------



## savannadan (Nov 19, 2007)

Got me package today. Thank you.
Dan


----------



## joseph10s (Nov 19, 2007)

Received my package today as well.  Thanks again Gary.


----------



## Malainse (Nov 20, 2007)

Gary, Was out of town,  the sleeves arrived....Thanx


----------



## DougMJones (Nov 21, 2007)

Gary,
Got mine yesterday. They look really nice. Thanks again for putting this together. I hope you came out ok financially.


Doug


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DougMJones_
> 
> Gary,
> Got mine yesterday. They look really nice. Thanks again for putting this together.


Your welcome; glad you like 'em.


> I hope you came out ok financially.


I think I broke even--that still remains to be seen. The double-freight and other issues with the original vendor aren't resolved on my end yet. However, the replacement vendor for the drawstring pouch is less expensive and I'll use them in the future.
The main thing is everyone is getting what they ordered. [8D]


----------

